

Find the Large Attachments Eating Up Your Gmail Space - keremtiryaki
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/sort-emails-by-attachment/hjhgfpnbjdbejajbjfabefffbgkheboh

======
keremtiryaki
Thanks for your feedback. I have changed initial search query with
"has:attachment larger:20M".

Also one can reach the google script app with direct url:

[https://script.google.com/macros/s/AKfycbyBlGOLsoNB_aoZkVGkO...](https://script.google.com/macros/s/AKfycbyBlGOLsoNB_aoZkVGkOYNBXgTEYJMGEExea-
QexOV070TBapU/exec)

Or shortUrl:

[http://bit.ly/sortEmails](http://bit.ly/sortEmails)

------
boon
This isn't terribly difficult to do with simple searching:

"has:attachment larger:20M"

Just use a search like above, and adjust the size down as you need to pull
more items into the search.

(Not saying the chrome extension might not be easier, but sometimes you're at
your phone and also might want to do this.)

